# Aiki Goshin Ju Jutsu



## mcmoon (Jul 23, 2012)

I was looking into a martial art school and this is one of the styles they teach and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it.  I've heard that 
Goshin Jutsu was bullshido but was wondering if this was an offshoot of that or something different.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2012)

mcmoon said:


> I was looking into a martial art school and this is one of the styles they teach and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. I've heard that
> Goshin Jutsu was bullshido but was wondering if this was an offshoot of that or something different.
> 
> Thanks in Advance




Can I ask if you linked the 'Goshin Ryu' to the Amazon site? I was wondering because I posted something up the other day but when I went back later a couple of the words were linked to an Amazon site without me doing anything. It was on my account too which was disturbing! 

I've haven't any info on the style I'm afraid though.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Can I ask if you linked the 'Goshin Ryu' to the Amazon site? I was wondering because I posted something up the other day but when I went back later a couple of the words were linked to an Amazon site without me doing anything. It was on my account too which was disturbing!
> 
> I've haven't any info on the style I'm afraid though.



Wow, your link has gone and one's appeared in mine, Mods...help!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Wow, your link has gone and one's appeared in mine, Mods...help!



See here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/103867-Possible-Advertising-Expansion


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> See here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/103867-Possible-Advertising-Expansion



Aha! The OP link was to an Amazon book on the style he mentions, bit pricey at £35 though! I was sure though that wasn't what he'd put up, perhaps however it may have answered his question in_advert_antly ( soory couldn't resist that)


----------



## Sanke (Jul 23, 2012)

No idea what Aiki goshin-jujustu is, but it doesn't sound too promising... Usually names like that aren't a good sign. 

What makes you say Goshin jutsu is 'bullshido'? My understanding was it just referred to the self-defense section of certain JMAs, I haven't heard it described as a system of its own. 

Could it be a school that focuses on modern applications of Aikido, perhaps?


Sanke on the move.


----------



## mcmoon (Jul 23, 2012)

Sanke said:


> No idea what Aiki goshin-jujustu is, but it doesn't sound too promising... Usually names like that aren't a good sign.
> 
> What makes you say Goshin jutsu is 'bullshido'? My understanding was it just referred to the self-defense section of certain JMAs, I haven't heard it described as a system of its own.
> 
> ...



The school I'm looking at claims to teach it and the teacher is a blackbelt in it but I've never heard of it, not saying it is not a real art because there are plenty of off shoots of styles and styles in general I am probably not aware of.  

Goshin Jutsu is  supposedly created by a man named Jerry Durant who claims a blackbelt in styles of karate and a few other arts as well but has been proven that he holds no certifiable dan rank in anything.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay. The name "Aiki Goshin Jujutsu" is rather odd, as Goshinjutsu is basically "self defence", Aikijutsu/Aikijujutsu is a term found in Daito Ryu (and Daito Ryu only), so putting "Goshinjutsu" in the middle is just weird, and doesn't make any sense. It isn't really uncommon for modern made up systems to put such terms together with no real basis or understanding. Jerry Durant's history has been raked over the coals many times, basically he learnt a form of karate (to what level has been debated), and claimed to have been taught "secret" systems.

Personally, I wouldn't touch it with a 200 foot bokken.


----------

